# What made you go Furry?



## RokKaiser (Sep 5, 2006)

An interesting question indeed.  What in our right minds made us want to imagine ourselves as tiny fuzzy-wuzzy critters or giant hulking dragons and everything inbetween?  

I remember why i donned my furry vestments and joined up.  It was all about people.  

During the stage in life when i decided to go furry, i remember lots of stupid people.  People who turn their ears off whenever they feel like, people who refuse to understand, and especially people refuse to even talk to someone because of how they believe (or not believe for that matter).  

That is why i, as a manner of speaking, threw my humanitiy out the window and adapted my furry-tude(what a weird word XD).

Or was it just the fact that furs rock?  hmm..

Now think long and hard... What made _you _ go furry??


----------



## lolcox (Sep 5, 2006)

It was the porn.


Plain and simple.


By the way: I'm not furry.


----------



## Litre (Sep 5, 2006)

Throwing humanity out would equate to you getting off the internet and living out on your own in wilderness. Oh wait, you guys need the internet. My bad.


----------



## RokKaiser (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE:  What made you go Furry?*



			
				Litre said:
			
		

> Throwing humanity out would equate to you getting off the internet and living out on your own in wilderness. Oh wait, you guys need the internet. My bad.



Dont joke... ive been there.  And!  Last time i checked, ur on the internet too...


----------



## RokKaiser (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE:  What made you go Furry?*



			
				lolcox said:
			
		

> It was the porn.
> 
> 
> Plain and simple.
> ...



This reply came up sooner that i had anticipated... I definately thought someone was gonna wait till the third or fourth post to say this XD


----------



## Litre (Sep 5, 2006)

RokKaiser said:
			
		

> Litre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(hint: not a furry, and I also value my humanity)


----------



## nobuyuki (Sep 5, 2006)

offtopic:  "go furry" makes it sound like "hey let's embrace sexual deviance" in the same way a homosexual person would enjoy being called a queer.  I think it kind of encourages people making the fandom into a stereotype, but whatever.


now, back on topic.  I used to draw anime stuff, then I started drawing catgirls, and I knew about furry around that time but thought it was creepy and something I wasn't into at all.  For the most part, it still isn't, but then I started drawing Kemono from my watershed experience with Fey Tas's doujinshi group "Aniki Teikoku" back in 2001 or so, and from then on my stuff was getting classified by people more and more as "furry".  I got tired of fighting it, so instead I decided to tweak the people who annoyed me by continuing to draw really sick shit to this day. 

Mind you, back then nobody knew what the hell Kemono was, so the only other person I knew who was into drawing that sort of stuff was Nitro.  We both kind of came into the public community at large around the same time, I'd say 2004 or so when sheezyart came up, after several years of drawing mainly for smaller internet audiences.

Inspiration to start drawing adult stuff rather than simply risque for me was Xodiak Gangrene.  Basically, I just began drawing adult stuff on oekaki boards back when I was still doing oekaki on a regular basis several years ago to try and impress him or something, I dunno.

the end


edit:  P.S.  I still deny being called a furry to this day.  (and will sometimes take offense to it, depending on the context)


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have always felt a very strong connection with animals, and barely anything whatsoever to humans. Plus I have never fit into "society" with how i act (more animal-like than human) and what i like, but here in the furry fandom I fit in perfectly.


----------



## lolcox (Sep 5, 2006)

RokKaiser said:
			
		

> lolcox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I aim to drown entire cities, though some may be pleased. 

//cocktopus -- I mean, Xial


----------



## Whirlaxis (Sep 5, 2006)

i found the fandom from the porn
i joined the fandom cause i was curious
i stayed cause it rocked


----------



## wut (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm not a furry. I don't go for the animal spirit/identity bulldink. I don't go to cons. I associate on a personal level with very few people who are furries. I value my own humanity (well, humanity in general.) I don't denounce the "hy00mans" or "mundanes" just because they don't play into other people's fantasies, etc. 

I may have anthropomorphic characters and like the artwork, but that no longer is the standard to qualify someone as a "furry". It hasn't been as such for a pretty long time.


----------



## emptyF (Sep 5, 2006)

off topic:  furry is exactly what you make it.  there is no standard definition of what furry is, so everyone decides that for themselves.  my definition: a person who is a fan of anthropomorphic art, usually also a person who contributes anthropomorphic art to an art gallery.  but, anyone can call themselves furry and be a furry, so this is just my personal standard.

on topic:  nothing brought me to furry, i have always been furry.  i have proof.


----------



## RokKaiser (Sep 5, 2006)

Ya make a good point emptyF... Everything is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Sprocket (Sep 5, 2006)

Don Bluth.


----------



## nobuyuki (Sep 5, 2006)

psh, if everything was in the eye of the beholder, what sets the standards for right and wrong?  :lol:

(and try not to answer on an appeal to some authority which isn't universally accepted :B)


----------



## WolfeByte (Sep 5, 2006)

I forget, exactly.  There's a whole lot of time, drinking, drugs and brain damage between then and now.  

I remember I started on the Usenet group for werewolves, and they were an unfriendly bunch (to put it mildly - they might've mellowed since) and some of the were artists had connections to the furry folks, and if the weres were unfriendly, the furs were really, really friendly by comparison, so I stuck around for awhile.  

And then it kinda snuck up on me and consumed my soul like some insidious sickness that incubates over years before suddenly spawning it's symptoms and announcing your doom...  *cough cough*  

Um, what were we talking about?  

Anyway, sometime between then and now, WebTV and AOL came along and let all the idiots loose on the net, and the collective fandom (and the Internet's) IQ dropped about a billion points like a 1930's market crash, and the next thing you know some moron's talking to the media about this rather innocuous group of weirdo's and the first fad-furs and kidlets start poping up, inundating our subculture with all these retarded teen trendwhore movements.  

And it's been pretty down hill from there, while I've been contemplating getting the heck out of the fandom as far as possible.

Of course then I'd just be like lolcox and wut, here, who wander around doing all the things all the other furries on the net do, all while steadfastly denying they're furry.  And really, how sad is that?


----------



## robomilk (Sep 5, 2006)

I just liked the art. Then got sucked in. Kinda like in an airlock type system.


----------



## emptyF (Sep 5, 2006)

i was going to quote you something from "The Te of Piglet," but it appears i loaned it out again. . .it will return if i need it. . .

anywayz, there is a story about a farmer who has a son.  everyone says this is good.  the farmer just says, "is that so?"

the son grows up to be a big strong man.  he is drafted to fight in the emperor's army.  everyone says this is bad.  the farmer says, "is that so?"

the son is helping his father with the horses in the field when a horse kicks him and breaks his leg.  everyone says this is good, the son will not have to fight and die in the war.  the farmer says, "is that so?"

the son gets gangrene and dies.  everyone says this is bad.  the farmer kills them all and says, "is that so?"

ok, there's no violent killing spree at the end of the original story, but you get the point.  what is bad?  what is good?  it's very situational.

also, there was a well by the road.  this well gave very sweet water soon after it was dug and was so called the "sweet water well."  many people got sick from drinking the water and so the well was called the "sickness bringing well."  one night, a traveller from out of town who was very drunk fell into the well and died, so the well was called the "death bringing well."  it turns out the man was a notorious criminal, so from then on the well was called the "justice dispensing well."  same well, different perspectives.

so you see, it is all about preception.


----------



## spree (Sep 5, 2006)

What makes you go.. furry? I never went furry. I've just been this really open to ideas person. An accidental webpage is what landed me around here. Little did I know. Although I did embrace trying to make a statement 6 years ago. I really don't care anymore. I don't really care about conventions, don't really have a static persona. Infact I don't even know why I stuck around. But I guess I did because its really easy too. No one gives you crap for existing, that itself makes me feel like warm cake.

Theres just something with a human body with a tail... even if its not furry and human. But the tail changes and makes the human body look even better I can't quite explain it. It looks more complete? 

Well I struggle to grasp a static character.. which I never will. I continue to wander around looking and waiting for certain pieces of artwork to greatly inspire me ( no artwork inspires me anymore ) so maybe I can finally progress and move on (stuck in an art phase here!).

The staples easy button *click* That was easy! *button becomes a blackhole*


----------



## coffeewolf (Sep 5, 2006)

Hmm, i dont know, and i dont think i ever will. I think it was probably all the webcomics and some deep answer soul thingy.

That, or i threw my lot in with the fandom and what a lot we got!


----------



## Veirge (Sep 5, 2006)

Sprocket said:
			
		

> Don Bluth.



Lat quote, I know, but I just got home.

Anyway, yes, this is one of my reasons as well. If anyone can guess, Don Bluth was the guy behind Don Bluth Productions, the people who produced the movie, The Secret of NIMH. I myself have been watching this ol' relic again. >^.^<

Anyway, the rest is because I saw something in it that humanity lacked. Good character.  Furries have that sort of character trait that seems to murder the stereotype within us and we each within ourselves are thence unique. Not to mention, there was a divine beauty in them that I couldn't avoid, and no gents, I'm not talking about yiff. :roll: I mean the connection of a natural creature with civility was captivating. It felt socially progressive. >^.^<


----------



## ChakatBlackstripe (Sep 5, 2006)

Me, I was looking up some images to use in a project for school in the sixth grade.  It was on mythic animals.  I stumbled onto a few sites and got so wound up in it that I forgot the project.  But what realy got me hooked when I found Bernard Doove's (chakat Goldfur's) site, www.chakatsden.com.  then I fell in love with it.  tried my hand at drawing, couldn't.  I tried writing and I got fans.  And in a very freaky way, I AM chakat Blackstripe.  (for mor on that go  to my FA profile -same name- and read the Worlds Apart series.)


----------



## wut (Sep 5, 2006)

WolfeByte said:
			
		

> Of course then I'd just be like lolcox and wut, here, who wander around doing all the things all the other furries on the net do, all while steadfastly denying they're furry.  And really, how sad is that?



Yes because looking at artwork is the only thing furries do and is a totally exclusive activity to them.


----------



## TheListener (Sep 5, 2006)

For me, it wasn't any sort of spiritual attachment to animals, but rather, a love of things "alien". If it was unusual in color, skin, or fur, I'd like it. Needless to say, I quite dug Starfox simply because the whole cast was made out of such fascinating species. I didn't dig aliens becasue I hated humans, rather, because they were aliens and different. Well... I started looking up a bunch of stuff about starfox, and reading message boards, discovered a few cool artists of that genre which I had mistaken for SciFi, and the rest was history.


----------



## The Sonic God (Sep 5, 2006)

RokKaiser said:
			
		

> An interesting question indeed.  What in our right minds made us want to imagine ourselves as tiny fuzzy-wuzzy critters or giant hulking dragons and everything inbetween?
> 
> I remember why i donned my furry vestments and joined up.  It was all about people.
> 
> ...



I didn't "go" furry, or "became" furry. I _am_ furry, through and through. It was simply a matter of time before I have come to accept who I was as an individual.

I recognized my connection to animals and fauna at a mere 4 years of age. Throughout my entire life, I could sense my connection to the animal kingdom. I despise being human because of what humanity stands for today, but that can change: humanity does not have to mean "a race of power-hungry brutes." Humanity can recognize its place in the animal kingdom.

In being a furry, I feel closest to the big cats of this world, particularly lions. I recognize their power, grace, and overall simple way of life. Simple... but difficult nonetheless.

Do not forget your humanity: You are the only bridge between sentient life and the divine connection to nature. The rest of the animal kingdom is counting on us to protect this Earth, as so God has asked us to do.


----------



## machine146 (Sep 5, 2006)

I became furry for a few reasons. One I started writing stories about people turning into other creatures (furry) I didn't know until last year that the charecters were considered furry. Two I think they are cute. Three they are different than humans and there are many types of them. Four they look so much cooler than humans.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE:  What made you go Furry?*



			
				The Sonic God said:
			
		

> I didn't "go" furry, or "became" furry. I _am_ furry, through and through. It was simply a matter of time before I have come to accept who I was as an individual.



I forgot to put something like this in my post, but yeah, its the same for me. Except for me I have a _very_ strong connection with dragons,but I do feel a small connection towards other animals.


----------



## Wolfblade (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm one of the ones that didn't "go" furry, but consider myself as always having been one. I've enjoyed drawing since I was 3. I'd just try and mimic cartoons I liked at first. At whatever point I tried just drawing things from my head, I was never happy with how I drew human faces. So I put dog heads and tails on the people I drew. It just sorta felt like the thing to do. 

I was mostly an introvert through school, so I tended to just be known as  'that quiet guy that draws the dog people'. Nobody ever thought anything of it, positive or negative, other than the occaisional "neat."

Once I found the internet, it wasn't long before I came across werewolves.org, and saw that other people drew these dog-people too. And they drew them doing.... things. I curiously poked deeper into irc, and at the time, my initial reaction to the general attitude of furries was just that everyone was so damn nice. People just talking and having a good time and sharing stories and interests and such, and everybody just getting along. 

If someone liked something someone else didn't, they'd be told so politely and that would be that. I didn't see people being closed-minded and judgemental against those with different interests, and so I didn't see people over-compensating and shoving their interests in peoples' faces to try and justify themselves in something that doesn't need justification either. The one came before the other as I saw it.

Needless to say, the fandom has changed a bit in the last few years. But yeah, originally I was drawn in by the art, and stayed for the people. I'm still here because the same aspects of the community that attracted me are still present, just a bit jaded and shoved into corners by the newer element. I think it's funny how Furry has come more and more to be defined by the Anti-furries. The people who represent pretty much the polar opposite of what the fandom was when I came across it. Furry used to have a different definition for each fur, but you rarely saw anyone trying to pass THEIR definition as the RIGHT definition. It was always "here's MY definition of furry" not "here's THE definition of furry." Because everyone had their own definition, and everybody was accepting of everyone else's definition, it really had no definition outside of the basic interest in anthros. If you were into anthro animals, you were a furry. The whole above-average-coolness factor was just a nice bonus ^_^


----------



## WolfeByte (Sep 5, 2006)

wut said:
			
		

> Yes because looking at artwork is the only thing furries do and is a totally exclusive activity to them.



And hanging out on furry sites and arguing with furries about your 'furriness' is something that 'art fans' in general do all the time too, I bet.  

No, really, I apologize.  If being non-furry means so much, far be it for me to besmirch your good name with allegations of potential furriness...  I mean, with only 178 posts in a year and interests listed as 'outside things' (all in caps), nobody would _possibly _mistake you for a furry, my mistake.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Sep 5, 2006)

Just sorta happened I guess?

I just pretty much dig the role-playing and art.  I go to the con to meet the artists and hang with friends.  That's about as far as I go.


----------



## Wolfie (Sep 5, 2006)

WolfeByte said:
			
		

> And hanging out on furry sites and arguing with furries about your 'furriness' is something that 'art fans' in general do all the time too, I bet.
> 
> No, really, I apologize.  If being non-furry means so much, far be it for me to besmirch your good name with allegations of potential furriness...  I mean, with only 178 posts in a year and interests listed as 'outside things' (all in caps), nobody would _possibly _mistake you for a furry, my mistake.



:wink:


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 5, 2006)

WolfeByte said:
			
		

> No, really, I apologize.  If being non-furry means so much, far be it for me to besmirch your good name with allegations of potential furriness...  I mean, with only 178 posts in a year and interests listed as 'outside things' (all in caps), nobody would _possibly _mistake you for a furry, my mistake.



"Outside Things" is actually a joke about a certain error that used to pop up on the site.

Though I was never one to take profiles too seriously anywhere. Half the time joke stuff is filled out on them.


----------



## Rot-Fuchs (Sep 5, 2006)

i joined because my mom was a furry, though im actually considering leaving after the nasty treatment ive been receiving... im starting to wonder if its all worth it? or if im just not cut out to be anything...:cry:


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE:  What made you go Furry?*



			
				Rot-Fuchs said:
			
		

> i joined because my mom was a furry, though im actually considering leaving after the nasty treatment ive been receiving... im starting to wonder if its all worth it? or if im just not cut out to be anything...:cry:



everyone faces a little criticism sometimes, you just can't let it get to you. besides, i would be sad if you left, you seem so nice... :cry:


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 5, 2006)

well i just happen to love animals alot. infact you might say that at the same time i got into anthro art, which was 7 years ago, i also got into watching the um beastiality stuff for research only ofcourse. but these two things led me to certain sites on the web once i got internet 2 months ago which contained my first glimpse of the adult side of the fandom. those sites eventually led me here where i actually learned the fandom existed at all. i always just refered to it as anthro art till i found out about the fandom. ofcourse once i found out that it existed i did as much research on it as possible and decided i wanted to be one. so here i am a furry proud! (also not into "researching" beastiality anymore.)


----------



## RokKaiser (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE:  What made you go Furry?*



			
				nobuyuki said:
			
		

> psh, if everything was in the eye of the beholder, what sets the standards for right and wrong?  :lol:
> 
> (and try not to answer on an appeal to some authority which isn't universally accepted :B)



Well then, i suppose that the only being setting standards for right and wrong would be yourself then wouldn't it? 

This is the only thing that comes to mind...


----------



## thelonelydragon (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't really remember. Back when I was younger, I drew a lot of dragons. Then there's that whole internet thing when I stumbled into certain furry websites. That was when I got interested I guess.


----------



## facek (Sep 5, 2006)

It's Nobuyuki's fault.


----------



## RokKaiser (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE:  What made you go Furry?*



			
				The Sonic God said:
			
		

> I didn't "go" furry, or "became" furry. I _am_ furry, through and through. It was simply a matter of time before I have come to accept who I was as an individual.
> 
> ...
> 
> Do not forget your humanity: You are the only bridge between sentient life and the divine connection to nature. The rest of the animal kingdom is counting on us to protect this Earth, as so God has asked us to do.



I suppose in a way, this could be true for all people who call themselves 'furry.'  Instead of changing who you are, it could be more consitered as 'finding yourself.'  I can fly with that idea.

Forgive my original lack of clarity~ perhaps the question should have gone: "How did you find youself in the furry fandom?"  Yes? No?


----------



## sashbandit (Sep 5, 2006)

Well lets see I started when I was at school and I was drawing animals and my friend called me a pig. Thats when I thought about it and drew myself as a pig and I liked it so thats how that started.


----------



## Wolfblade (Sep 5, 2006)

Rot-Fuchs said:
			
		

> i joined because my mom was a furry, though im actually considering leaving after the nasty treatment ive been receiving... im starting to wonder if its all worth it? or if im just not cut out to be anything...:cry:



Please don't let a bad experience on the forums be taken as any indication of the FA community's attitude. Furry is still largely an awesome and open community, there's just a growing number of negative voices amidst the community (though most are careful to make it clear they're not part of it).

Things are harsher here than on the main site cuz too many furs come here, have an experience like yours, and decide to stay away from the forums. Stay, talk, have fun, stick around and help make the place nicer rather than let a few bad eggs chase off yet another decent person :


----------



## WolfeByte (Sep 5, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> "Outside Things" is actually a joke about a certain error that used to pop up on the site.



Hehehe...  That makes it even better.  



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Though I was never one to take profiles too seriously anywhere. Half the time joke stuff is filled out on them.



I haven't been too serious yet, have I?  I'm just being amused by someone being insulted by a furry calling them a furry, when they're on a furry site, talking to a bunch of furries, about furry, etc. etc.  It's almost as amusing as calling some furries 'human' and watching them get all uptight about it.  Oh noes!!11  etc.  



			
				Rot-Fuchs said:
			
		

> i joined because my mom was a furry, though im actually considering leaving after the nasty treatment ive been receiving... im starting to wonder if its all worth it? or if im just not cut out to be anything...:cry:



You wouldn't be the first person to be disillusioned with the reality of furry folks, nor will you be the last I'd bet.  Like any group, you'll get your good folks, your bad folks, your pretty indifferent, walk-the-line folks...  The preachy ones, the shy ones and so on.  

You just happened to bring up a topic that attracted a bunch of the preachy holier-than-thou ones, and got a good dose of the righteous indignation thay had backed up in their systems, because maybe they've just forgotten that they're just as f'd up and flawed as anyone else.  *shrugs*  

You'll live, and if I was you, I'd just shrug and get over it.  There's plenty of furry folks around here that are worth knowing, and getting caught up in other people's view of the world as if they can really affect you is just asking for trouble.  

Besides, you've got _better _things to worry about. (Like the baby and such - If I know human larva at all, you'll have your hands full just worrying about that, so I definitely don't envy you.  Good luck, and for goodness' sake, keep it away from _me_...  Wolves eat babies, haven't you heard?    )



			
				Wolfblade said:
			
		

> Furry is still largely an awesome and open community, there's just a growing number of negative voices amidst the community (though most are careful to make it clear they're not part of it).



Edit:  I believe 'Quoted for Truth' is the hip new lingo for this, amirite?


----------



## RokKaiser (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE:   What made you go Furry?*



			
				Wolfblade said:
			
		

> Please don't let a bad experience on the forums be taken as any indication of the FA community's attitude. Furry is still largely an awesome and open community, there's just a growing number of negative voices amidst the community (though most are careful to make it clear they're not part of it).
> 
> Things are harsher here than on the main site cuz too many furs come here, have an experience like yours, and decide to stay away from the forums. Stay, talk, have fun, stick around and help make the place nicer rather than let a few bad eggs chase off yet another decent person :



Ha, its funny you say that.  With the first few posts to this thread, i almost ran away as fast as i could from the forums.


----------



## Drake_TigerClaw (Sep 6, 2006)

Furry… well when I was younger I always likeed the crazy animal characters from movies and tv and the more animalistic anime characters from the little anime that was around, mostly bootleg fansubs. I started to cross all that with my love of other sci-fi things and eventually came up with an internet gaming persona in the earlier days of that stuff.

Then a few years ago I started to find this furry art proliferating on the internet and I just really liked it, a lot. Some of it was porn some wasn’t. The first artist I really became a fan of was Ken Sample and the first furry artist I ever encountered in real life was StickDevil.

Anyway during high school I found out that there were lots of furs on the net and I started trying to get more involved.

Overall it’s a fun thing for me to dream about in my off time, on par with being a ww1 or ww2 fighter ace or an X-Wing pilot. You know those youthful flights of fancy to occupy an active imagination.


----------



## Wolfblade (Sep 6, 2006)

RokKaiser said:
			
		

> Ha, its funny you say that.  With the first few posts to this thread, i almost ran away as fast as i could from the forums.



Another funny thing is that when I try to suggest that some people might be turned off to using the forum by that sort of thing, the idea tends to get scoffed at ;P


----------



## wut (Sep 6, 2006)

WolfeByte said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Yet all the while I sit here amused that you think I feel insulted. Think what you want. I feel that I am not a furry. If you think otherwise, that's your own prerogative.


----------



## WolfeByte (Sep 6, 2006)

wut said:
			
		

> ...Yet all the while I sit here amused that you think I feel insulted. Think what you want. I feel that I am not a furry. If you think otherwise, that's your own prerogative.



Then we're all having fun, huzzah!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 6, 2006)

I dunno I find it ironic that people get upset about preaching or whatnot, but at the same time there was a lot of people that suddenly had all the answers for that one thread about the mongoose and the girl's parents.


----------



## Jon L. (Sep 6, 2006)

The only thing "furry" about me is the fact that I'm here at a furry website, that I have dreams of being different types of anthromorphic creatures (some of which are awesome), and that "furry" characters have always had a little bit more appeal to me, as characters.

Nothing really made me 'go' furry. I'm not here to 'be' a furry. I'm here to post on a forum about different things. Thanks. (I'm not shunning the possibility of  really being a furry... it's just not what I'm striving for ATM.)


----------



## Staberinde (Sep 6, 2006)

Mostly a transitional thing when I decided to put panhumans on hold until I had developed more overall and figured them out more thoroughly.

I also blame that ikybon-something person.


----------



## RokKaiser (Sep 6, 2006)

So many people 'stumbling' into furry websites... thank goodness for curiosity eh? lol


----------



## Drake_TigerClaw (Sep 6, 2006)

RokKaiser said:
			
		

> So many people 'stumbling' into furry websites... thank goodness for curiosity eh? lol


I dunno about that, after all it did kill the cat.


----------



## Wolfblade (Sep 6, 2006)

Drake_TigerClaw said:
			
		

> I dunno about that, after all it did kill the cat.



Not all of them. Some became furries


----------



## Infinity (Sep 6, 2006)

I've always liked furries over regular people in design, even as a child (of course back then I had no idea what a furry was). The extra push was when I was curious who "Krystal" was. I basically saw the best and worst part of the fandom in a few short days.

A few years later I said to myself why not be a furry? And here I am.


----------



## Jon L. (Sep 6, 2006)

Infinity said:
			
		

> I've always liked furries over regular people in design, even as a child (of course back then I had no idea what a furry was).


Sure you did. You just didn't know what to call them 

Oh and I forgot to mention... uh... I did some RP for awhile a couple of years ago, but *ahem* nothing serious. >.> It was just (mostly) with people I'd already established as friends on the 'net, and it was fun enough. This was before I knew anything about furries. Not that I put much thought into what I was doing, at the time.

.....heh. ^_^;


----------



## SlyFox (Sep 6, 2006)

For me its becuase of all the Star Fox and Redwall series books I was into as a kid. Ever since then I have really enjoyed the worlds they live in seeing how they are better then ours :0.


----------



## spree (Sep 6, 2006)

The Sonic God said:
			
		

> *Do not forget your humanity: You are the only bridge between sentient life and the divine connection to nature. The rest of the animal kingdom is counting on us to protect this Earth, as so God has asked us to do.*



What the F...?


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 6, 2006)

I used to make dodgey stick figure cartoons about a croc and posted them on a gamers forum I used to go to. People started to call me a furry and I googled it. I _slowly_ snowballed. However I'm only a furry on the interwebs. Otherwise I'm just abit different (in opinion and thought).


----------



## dave hyena (Sep 6, 2006)

*RE:  What made you go Furry?*



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I dunno I find it ironic that people get upset about preaching or whatnot, but at the same time there was a lot of people that suddenly had all the answers for that one thread about the mongoose and the girl's parents.



I am not a furry! 

See my avatar is not a furry so I can't be one!

(Except that it's a "hundsgugel", lit. Hounds hood, but you know)

I myself found furry art sites through places like portal of evil or the like and I like humans with animal heads. "Jackals sure are neat!" as they say.


----------



## Wakboth (Sep 6, 2006)

TheListener said:
			
		

> For me, it wasn't any sort of spiritual attachment to animals, but rather, a love of things "alien". If it was unusual in color, skin, or fur, I'd like it.


Xenophilia, in other words. It's the same thing with me; I like the combination of human with non-human, and anthropomorphic animals are an excellent example of this.

Nice Mary Worth avatar, by the way. 

Edit: Oh yes, about people being or not being "furry": the label's hopelessly all-inclusive. So whatever you feel about yourself, someone is bound to have a definition of "furry" that either includes or excludes you, against your wishes. ("You like pictures of animal-headed people, therefore you're a furry!" vs. "You don't believe yourself to be an animal spirit locked in a human body, therefore you're not a furry!")


----------



## Mr Cullen (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't know about anyone else, but I'm getting tired of all these: WHAT DO YOU LIKE/WHAT GOT YOU INTO FURRY? topics D:


NEW SUBJETCS PLZ.


----------



## XeNoX (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't really know, but I've gotta Say I already found THIS
oddly attractive as a kid


----------



## Ruiner (Sep 6, 2006)

> An interesting question indeed. What in our right minds made us want to imagine ourselves as tiny fuzzy-wuzzy critters or giant hulking dragons and everything inbetween?



We're messed up, don't bother looking into it any more than that... It would just be annoying to everyone.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 6, 2006)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> I am not a furry!
> 
> See my avatar is not a furry so I can't be one!
> 
> ...



LOL, well I think that I don't really use labels other than art, because most of the stuff I'm into is art related, so I don't consider myself exclusive to one genre nor do I think that genre is my lifestyle ...though I do work in a few. My nick, I've just used it for so long, so lazy to change it and the creator didn't mind so I'm cool.

I mean I like Star Trek, Star Wars, and other Sci Fi and fantasy, I read the novels, I also read horror novels with werewolves and vampires, I also like anime, but I don't like *everything* anime, I don't cosplay, I don't watch every anime that came out, and I don't watch everything Star Trek, and I don't feel the need to dress as a Klingon or some alien...

I enjoy US comic books too, I loved Xmen, Laird/Eastman TMNT and other series, so if you understand my viewpoint people want to label people just because they're into a genre. Then I'd have to label myself with a LOT of genres I enjoy...

Hell I even enjoy watching TV wrestling because I like knowing what the wrestlers are actually going through (storylines on TV aside) which one would refer to as a "smart mark"

So rather going around saying "I'm a Wars Trekkie furry otaku fangirl smart mark" (and whatever else I like)  I just don't label myself at all, other than artist.


----------



## Ruiner (Sep 6, 2006)

> So rather going around saying "I'm a Wars Trekkie furry otaku fangirl smart mark" (and whatever else I like) I just don't label myself at all, other than artist.



Yes, labeling us is other people's jobs.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 6, 2006)

Ruiner said:
			
		

> > So rather going around saying "I'm a Wars Trekkie furry otaku fangirl smart mark" (and whatever else I like) I just don't label myself at all, other than artist.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, labeling us is other people's jobs.



Hahah sad, but true.


----------



## MistressVixen (Sep 6, 2006)

I think everyone was furry at one point or another. The moment you started watching Disney or Loony Toons.

Anti-Furs seem to have this opinion that every fur is a gay whore.

I'm a woman. I'm married, I'm 20 years old. I have a female fox character that can light things on fire. My TRUE fursona is a purple rat that dresses in all black and... lights things on fire.


I think everyone a furry, weither people choose to embrace it or not. I don't nessesarely think the porn helps with the bullshit image that ALL FURRIES ARE SEXUAL! OMG! thing. I draw very LITTLE porn. I like doing it, because its a challange to draw.

But I have more than just that.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 6, 2006)

MistressVixen said:
			
		

> I think everyone was furry at one point or another. The moment you started watching Disney or Loony Toons.



Umm I don't think that's a qualifier though. As Ruiner pointed out in "Ashamed to be A Furry" post, just because you have shown an interest in something doesn't equate to it being a lifestyle.


----------



## Ruiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Thats what I pointed out if anyone bothered to read the damn OP.


----------



## Jirris (Sep 6, 2006)

Roleplaying games.  Ironclaw, to be specific.

Been loving it since.


----------



## Wyrwulf (Sep 7, 2006)

I blame the Cub Scouts, really.


----------



## lolcox (Sep 7, 2006)

WolfeByte said:
			
		

> [tl;dr]
> Of course then I'd just be like *lolcox* and wut, here, who wander around doing all the things all the other furries on the net do, all while steadfastly denying they're furry.  And really, how sad is that?



Actually, let me organize something for you.

I'm a 24 year old human male.
I surf the internet, look at porn, _have a job_, go out with local friends from time to time, _ogle humans of the opposite sex_, etc.

Sure, I look at furry porn, be it art or stories, but for me, it's just fetish material, not something that I absolutely must be deep down inside.
But, for the record, my porn collection shows my sway of interest: I have not a single Fursuitsex, nor Beastpaint DVD. In fact, I find 'em mostly awful. I love amateur porn, but that stuff was abysmal, and to me, not even worth pirating. I don't have Rangarig's Raplab DVD, because it didn't even interest me. 

I may a bit too much of a realist in fantasizing over human girls, possibly even wearing fuzzy coats or tails or ears, or something, but the important factor is 'human'.


Which I am.
(psst: So are you.)


----------



## Drake_TigerClaw (Sep 7, 2006)

Wyrwulf said:
			
		

> I blame the Cub Scouts, really.


*Thinks back to cub scouts* You know the animal guides were very furry like. I should find those old books of mine and get a few scans.


----------



## WolfeByte (Sep 7, 2006)

lolcox said:
			
		

> Actually, let me organize something for you.
> 
> I'm a 24 year old human male.
> I surf the internet, look at porn, _have a job_, go out with local friends from time to time, _ogle humans of the opposite sex_, etc.
> ...



Wow...  Talk about tl;dr...  You're one to talk.   

So which part of that, _exactly_, is supposed to exempt you from being considered a furry-(in-denial)? 

Since, yanno, the company you keep around here and all...  And you sure seem to have pretty clear ideas about what furries _supposedly _are like for someone who couldn't _possibly _ be associated with them and all - What with the job, and the human women and the specific kinds of _furry _porn you dislike...

(And I thought the reaction from wut was funny...  Aren't furries supposed to be all lol drama and overly sensitive and such too?   )


----------



## dave hyena (Sep 7, 2006)

*RE:   What made you go Furry?*



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> So rather going around saying "I'm a Wars Trekkie furry otaku fangirl smart mark" (and whatever else I like)  I just don't label myself at all, other than artist.



But you are a fan of star trek right? and if someone said to you, "are you a fan of star trek?" you would reply in the affirmative right?

In this case it is a useful device for finding the sort of thing you are into and to give people a sense of belonging by labeling themselves as part of a group for those who wish to.

It is true that labels are an arbitrary convention, but then using green for go on traffic lights is an arbitrary convention and it useful nonetheless.



			
				lolcox said:
			
		

> not something that I absolutely must be deep down inside.
> ...
> the important factor is 'human'.
> Which I am.
> (psst: So are you.)



You don't need to belive that your troo self is a magic dragon to be a furry.

After all, I am as materialist as they come, and I am a great fan of anthromorphic animal media. A furry.

Indeed, my definition of "a furry" is that it is someone who is a fan of anthromorphic animals and who interacts with the collective which labels itself the furry fandom.


----------



## ChakatBlackstripe (Sep 7, 2006)

Hmmm, maybe I can shed some light here.  As I see it there are a few levels of 'fur' and not all of them fit specific patterns.

Fetish Furs: Just like the porn...  thats all...
Fur Fan: Someone who likes the art and what-not but that's as far as it goes.
Minor fur: Someone who interacts with Furs and likes the arts and stuff.
Fur: Someone who does a lot of interaction with other furs, has tried their hand at the art/writing/lifestyle.
Major Fur: Does a significant amount of fur related work and goes to fur events and stuff, takes it to a lifestyle in a big way.
Fanatic Fur: Someone who thinks they are no longer human, wears suit (even for intimate encounters), likely to make animalistic sounds in conversation, ect. Just takes everything to an extream.

I'm happily in the Major Fur catagory and enjoy it.  ^.^


----------



## lolcox (Sep 7, 2006)

ChakatBlackstripe said:
			
		

> Hmmm, maybe I can shed some light here.  As I see it there are a few levels of 'fur' and not all of them fit specific patterns.
> 
> Fetish Furs: Just like the porn...  thats all...
> Fur Fan: Someone who likes the art and what-not but that's as far as it goes.
> ...



You've been the closest on target so far.

Yeah, I interact with furs. I like the artwork, and I've written the smut. However, I'm human. I acknowledge that particular fact a bit more than I've seen from those deeply entrenched in the fandom.

It might be that I don't really like the concept of a group of people who've taken something that I've come to enjoy a fair bit, and just run it into the ground.

And tl;drByte, trust me, my posts are far shorter than yours are, in general. ;B


----------



## Drake_TigerClaw (Sep 7, 2006)

I think you might need to put "or" in a few of those. I mean someone may be a big fan and a writer and go to a lot of events but be a happy well adjusted human. Like Star Wars writers, they propbably really like star wars and may go to a lot of events, but they probably dont sit at home in a self constructed TIE-Fighter in a movie accurate uniform blasting away at imaginary X-Wings and trying to move a pack of cigaretts with their mind. 

EDIT: BTW I think I fit into the Major Fur category.


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 7, 2006)

you forgot lifestyler fur. (which i am) note that you don't need a fursuit or have to go to cons to be a fanatic either. i flex my hands like claws all the time and walk around digitigrade as opposed to plantigrade as well. plus i luvs the art and am a writer. their are other qualities you just forgot to include in that list stripe. but don't feel bad as you did better than most people so far.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 7, 2006)

I would be a lifestyle fur also, although i think that would fit into the fanatic category, so I'd say i'm in that too (minus the intimate in fur suits and stuff like that) I absolutely enjoy the art and writing also.


----------



## Wakboth (Sep 7, 2006)

You could make a Venn diagram of those possibilities, with various sub-sets and overlaps easily visible...


----------



## ChakatBlackstripe (Sep 7, 2006)

That would be one trippy diagram...  But I did include Lifestylers.  And here today, I STARTED AN OFFICIAL FUR ORGANIZATION AT MY COLLEGE!!!  Approved and all by the college.


----------



## Ruiner (Sep 7, 2006)

Like the Mormons?


----------



## ChakatBlackstripe (Sep 7, 2006)

???  What?  Mormons have nothing to do with this.


----------



## Ruiner (Sep 7, 2006)

They have everything to do with it.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 7, 2006)

I cant remember who the Mormons are, are they the ones that believe in having multiple wives?


----------



## nullenigma (Sep 7, 2006)

I saw furry porn on the internet a few years ago.  I thought it was some form of Super-porn, better than anything else.  A year or so later, I started drawing it too.  

What a boring story x3


----------



## RokKaiser (Sep 7, 2006)

*RE:  What made you go Furry?*



			
				nullenigma said:
			
		

> I saw furry porn on the internet a few years ago.  I thought it was some form of Super-porn, better than anything else.  A year or so later, I started drawing it too.
> 
> What a boring story x3



Look!  Up in the sky!  Its a bird, its a plane!

Its SUPER PORN!!  to the rescue?


----------



## Jacek (Sep 7, 2006)

Hmm..what brought me into the fandom?..I love dragons o.o I think they are awsome, and I just enjoy the thought of them. I do have a dragon fursuit now, and I do go to cons, but I don't go around sniffing at others or growling at them unless it's for a skit or something, I just like dressing up and meeting people, like at anime conventions. ^.=.^ the art is pretty cool too..never seen any of the porn yet though *cough* yet...


----------



## tysla (Sep 8, 2006)

I guess I came here because of the porn, but stayed for the individuals I met. While I always have been intregued by anamorphic creatures, I never used to consider myself one. And I thought that people who did were just childish. However, I've lightened up a bit, and have come to realize how fun this really can be. I understand that different folks interpret what a "fur" or being a "furry" is, and to me it's being on FA, the forums, and talking to the friends I meet. This has been one of the best decisions I have ever made (to get involved in the fur community), and I hope I'm here a long time.


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 9, 2006)

Can I change my answer to Lasers and Skittles?


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 9, 2006)

ooooh i love Skittles! I want some too!!


----------



## InvaderPichu (Sep 9, 2006)

I've always liked animals, and animal characters were always my favorite in cartoons/movies/video games. Then when I was 16ish I googled "furry" after seeing someone post furry pictures on a forum. And ta-da.


----------



## Moon-Baby (Sep 9, 2006)

I've always just liked the idea of animals that can understand humans and them with a form we can understand too.
I've always kind of seen them as equals, and thought maybe if we could understand them...
The "anthro" form apeals to me more for the "human becoming animal" than "animal becoming human" thing.

What really got me in was the artists.
Awesome amazing stuff.




(and the porn >_> )


----------



## Ruiner (Sep 9, 2006)

> was 16ish I googled "furry" after seeing someone post furry pictures on a forum. And ta-da.



Google... Transforming people into furries since... whenever the hell Google came out.


----------



## Kyoujini (Sep 9, 2006)

I was 13 or something and I really liked Digimon, after a while of course I found Digiartistsdomain, from there I heard about all this furry stuff.

That made me go scalie.


----------



## Be4tl3boi (Sep 12, 2006)

I've only had the internet for two and a half years, my whole life before that I believed I was different for acting like a bird all the time and that there was no one like me, I was always just amazed by birds and always felt like one. I used to act very 'feline' at one point too, but that was probably because I had pet cats and wanted to interact properly. 
From a very early age of 5-6 I believed I was an animal. Never changed ever since. Family just thought it was a kid thing that I would grow out of. Nope, it's who I am.
I never 'went furry' I was born furry... or feathery in this case 

Im not sure how I learnt about furries, might have been the friends I made on the net, but I think I came across this place because of google.


----------



## Ruiner (Sep 12, 2006)

Google: 2 ___ World: 0


----------



## Whirlaxis (Sep 12, 2006)

http://googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=google&word2=world


----------



## Kitaro Hageshii (Sep 13, 2006)

Litre said:
			
		

> Throwing humanity out would equate to you getting off the internet and living out on your own in wilderness. Oh wait, you guys need the internet. My bad.



I'm in the wilderness quite a lot, mind you I live in a desert/chapparel country. Last time I was out, I was living in tents with bedouins out in the middle of the desert. Of course there happened to be a resort and spa over the next dune, but that's what we call -human ingenuity- (and I joke about the whole dune thing, it was actually a rocky desert). This happened to be a couple months ago, and I'll be doing it again in a few months.

I joined the fandom out of a feeling, or lack thereof, of belonging. Human society and the societies around me reject or do not appeal to me because of their superficial antics and morals. I can't say all furries are exactly moral models aswell, but some, or most, are quite superflous compared to the humans I've dealt with in the past year. Of course I'm also not saying humans are bad, I've met quite a few good ones. And then there's my ex-boyfriend who thinks I'm deluding myself into thinking I'm inhuman. Well, perception of one's self is a very important part of being.

My two cents.
-Kit


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 13, 2006)

Litre said:
			
		

> Throwing humanity out would equate to you getting off the internet and living out on your own in wilderness.


I go to a public highschool with feral yr.8 and 9's.
*Burn* to them


----------



## Kairyu (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm pretty much the run-of-the-mill "furry artist." Though I didn't know of the term until about 4 years ago. I've actually been drawing anthro art since I was 10 years old. Just never really heard the term until the internet told me. What a shocker =o.

After being enlightened on that I suppose I could call myself a furry. Or at least by definition a furry artist (wouldn't bother me either way.) And no, I don't run around in a fur suit yelling that I am a furry =p. Buuut if someone does bring up the subject I usually don't stop myself from chatting on about it.


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, first of all, hello. Thought I'd join a community that's filled with furry people for first time, I've been on other forums but I was "only" furry guy on these boards..so here I am! 

Well...it's more of recently, but I do get into furry side when I was 15/16, I like the way you can be your own in "furry" side, and eventually I was "The Hedgehog" due to being fanboy of Sonic series. Now, I'm just grown out of fanboy pharse and just general fan, and I did decided which furry side I am, and I realised..I bark at people for fun.I go "Woof!" and since I LOVE dogs, and thus..making me Dog-Man. I just like that name for a person with dog features with able to see colours, talk and walk on two legs..that wears clothes. ^^;

I won't mind running around outside wearing furry clothes, but I'll resist ;-)

Anyway, hope I'll enjoy my time around here. ^^;


----------



## k9-ocean_wolf (Sep 13, 2006)

what made me go furry??

well it wasn't disney's robin hood for sure XD 

(no offense people) but i've saw already so many guys and gals who say they started liking furry since they started seeing robin hood...but not in this thread oO

answering the topic now:

i always liked fuzzy stuff since my child times.


----------



## Wyrwulf (Sep 14, 2006)

k9-ocean_wolf said:
			
		

> what made me go furry??
> 
> well it wasn't disney's robin hood for sure XD
> 
> (no offense people) but i've saw already so many guys and gals who say they started liking furry since they started seeing robin hood...but not in this thread oO


As near and dear as that movie is to the fandom, you eventually have to face the fact that it just isn't that good, even for a Disney movie. Yes, we all love seeing Robin as a fox (and a skinny one to boot) but it doesn't really have much else going for it.


----------



## Captain Oz (Sep 14, 2006)

I blame my oldest sister for making me a furry.  When I was 5 she introduced me to White Wolf's Werewolf: The Apocalypse pen and paper RPG and I became addicted to werewolves.  Since then, every time I saw a zoomorphic character in a show, movie, or video game I became really attached to that character.  One of my favorites of all time is Lynx from Chrono Cross, and I think I'm the only person in the world who actually likes that game.

I discovered the term "furry" when I my balls dropped and I started having wet dreams about werewolves so I looked up werewolf porn on Google.


----------



## RokKaiser (Sep 14, 2006)

*RE:  What made you go Furry?*



			
				Oznor said:
			
		

> I blame my oldest sister for making me a furry.  When I was 5 she introduced me to White Wolf's Werewolf: The Apocalypse pen and paper RPG and I became addicted to werewolves.  Since then, every time I saw a zoomorphic character in a show, movie, or video game I became really attached to that character.  One of my favorites of all time is Lynx from Chrono Cross, and I think I'm the only person in the world who actually likes that game.



Not true, i like Chrono Cross as well   But FFX and Breath of Fire III were the ones that really sparked my interest


----------



## Kitshera Aureana (Sep 15, 2006)

Because I was born that way.

No seriously. =P


----------



## Xax (Sep 16, 2006)

You know, when I started reading this thread I did not have very high hopes for it.

But then I saw that people had mentioned 1) xenofetishism and 2) zoomorphics and that was better.

But uh let's see. With my fixation on mythology (gooo Kabbalah!) and generaly deviant tastes in everything I think it was just a matter of time before I got sucked into the furry fandom, in part because there is (apparently) no transhuman xenophilia fandom. Also I thought Rei from Breath of Fire III was really hot. 

But with my semanics-whore nature (you people, we have WORDS and these words MEAN THINGS; you can't just go about making up mutually-exclusive definitions for words and expect people to be able to communicate in your fractured language! ahem) and inquisitiveness (oh wait, I mean 'evil hacking and/or cracking') I have not really fit in with the furry norm, so I guess I am one of those evil lurking anti-furry hacker trolls y'all are quivering in fear about.

It's okay! I don't bite! I just, um, scathingly insult people. Which I guess to the average conflict-avoidant furry is /like/ biting, only less 'yiffy'.


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Sep 16, 2006)

for me i,ve enjoyed anthropmorphic characters as long as i can remember so i enjoyed furry/anthro long before there was a fandom *1961 upwards*and love the mytho,s of werecreature,s i believe in having a animal spirit or totum but don,t think i,m a wolf in in a human body though i would love it in the far flung future if they could create a genetically enginered anthro body to put my mind into i enjoy drawing and collecting furry and anthro art but don,t see myself as a furry persay though i would like to have a fursuit


----------



## Gustavus (Sep 20, 2006)

I actually was furry before I knew there was a furry fandom.  When I played D&D way before I even had a PC I would be a druid that could transform into a wolf at first.  Later on I decided to be a werewolf... eventually a werewolf that was always in wolf form.  A couple years after that I had a female friend of mine introduce me to the fandom.  

On a side note:  My mom had a story that when she was 7 she would tell people she wanted to be a dog when she grew up.  Also my great uncles on my mothers side are named Peter and Jack Rabbit.  Maybe either I have been raised furry or something.


----------



## jackmcfur (Sep 21, 2006)

DISNEY, but specially the RESCUE RANGERS


----------



## Sylvine (Sep 22, 2006)

jackNboose said:
			
		

> DISNEY, but specially the RESCUE RANGERS



This answer is probably more deep than it looks. Um, possibly not intended. 

I didn't find out about the whole fandom thing until quite recently. Up 'til then, I just seemed to enjoy cute funny animals doing silly things =P Then again, most of us actually seem to - I have yet to meet someone that has never seen Resuce Rangers, Looney Tunes, or any of the other more-or-less popular animal toons. 

Heh, come to think about it, the first psx game I ever played was FF7, and I took a liking to Red the moment I saw him. I also quite enjoyed CC with Lynx, and Legend of Mana with Daena, Larc and Sierra ( Sierra FTW! <-- favourite character in that game =) ). I always thought the book "Animal Farm" was amazing; unlike most people from my class I enjoyed "Watership Down" in my english periods... in general, I always liked that kind of thing. 

I probably never would have come across the fandom if not for stupid chance - someone showed me the Art of Arphalia, which I found extraordinally neat. From her website, I was linked to Ashryn on deviantART - voilÃ¡, I started to learn something about the fandom. Logically, for me, it's all about art, then - art and forum/chat roleplay, since I was an RPGer for the longest of times already, anyway... 

Though, for all I care, probably nothing wuld have changed if I didn't. I'd just never meet some people that can be quite a pleasant company, which would be a shame, I guess. 

~Sylvine


----------



## insanityJ (Sep 22, 2006)

ive just allways known i was lol, can't remember not knowing


----------



## Vorhees (Sep 23, 2006)

I really have no clue.... but it was the result of a very long chain of events....... >_>


----------



## ChakatBlackstripe (Sep 28, 2006)

You know...  I posted earlyer but I don't think I really answered the question...

I've always been able to look at a person and see an animal in them, from their features and additudes.  Also, once I went to an indian reserve and one of the older members of thir community seemed to be watching me.  I was only 9 and it kinda freaked me out.  I was leaving mith my family and tripped.  He was nearby and called out, "Hey, tiger-boy, be careful."  I asked him what he ment and he said I had a tiger in my eye.  At that time I had a fasination with tigers and it really surprised me.  Sence then I've noticed I have some of the same mannerisms of a tiger and my eyrs are the same color as a tiger's.  When I saw an Anthro-tiger it all clicked.


----------



## coliver (Sep 28, 2006)

I became a furry because Iâ€™m not to bad at drawing animals and I like them it gives me a chance to escape for the world


----------



## Kyo (Sep 29, 2006)

_omg robin hood made me go furry! and yiffing murr_ 8)


----------



## Rhainor (Sep 29, 2006)

I remember seeing that Robin Hood movie as a kid and thinking, "hey, that's pretty cool", then I forgot about it for *years*.

I gradually came to realize that I liked the concept of "animal-people" (not having a better term at the time).

Then I met a friend (at a church youth-group meeting, of all places) who wound up introducing me to the Furry Fandom.

Shortly thereafter, through completely unrelated means, I found a sci-fi book (in an outlet bookstore at the beach) with an anthro-cat-alien on the cover, and grabbed it.  After reading it, and learning that it was part of a series, I joined the series' Fan Club--which was of course made up entirely of furries and open-minded non-furries.  This got me into the Fandom even more, and resulted in my first fursona (anthro-panther).

Recently, I wound up doing some inadvertent soul-searching, and came to realize that deep down inside, I'm actually a dragon.  This resulted in my current (and permanent) fursona.


----------



## moebius_wazlib (Sep 29, 2006)

I've been fascinated with animals that have human characteristics since I was very young; the first memory I have of this type of fantasy were dreams I used to have around 6 or 7 about dogs with magical abilities, probably spurred by seeing "All Dogs go to Heaven".  Eventually, I came to embrace the general ideal of the fantastic clashing with the mundane, from the fantastic mechanisms that physicists and mathematicians use (both classical and modern) to the surreal blends of modern artists (including video work and novels). 
And there is the porn. The porn is much more liberated in fantastic settings.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Sep 29, 2006)

its funny how many people have porn in their reasons =P

no, im not laughing at you, im one of them


----------



## serus (Oct 3, 2006)

Hrmm... a friend introduced me to the whole porn thing, then i saw the rest, and loved it ^^
I still want a fursuit, but dont want to pay for one. Expensive >.>


----------



## RailRide (Oct 11, 2006)

I didn't. Didn't even bother to make a furry-themed nick/pen name/alias.

But I had been drawing anthropomorphic characters for at least a deacade before I found there was a fandom devoted to the subject. So, it becomes and remains a ready audience for the stuff I'm most accustomed to drawing. Simple really.

---PCJ


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 11, 2006)

Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> its funny how many people have porn in their reasons =P
> 
> no, im not laughing at you, im one of them



I wouldn't be surprised if over half of everyone on the site had that as one of their reasons hey got involved!!


----------



## Faukx (Oct 11, 2006)

I "became a furry" when i started to be more interested in the furry fandom. I was drawing anthro's before i knew the furry fandom existed, but i have a fursona that "is me" for about a year now.
Outside of that i have alway's felt a strong connection to animals, but since i have asthma (or however you write it) i cant keep pets (outside of fishees, got three). and i got a verry strong connection to felines, so thats why my fursona is a lion anthro.
I love the art and i won't deny that i don't watch yiff sometimes . but i manly love the clean art, so i think that helped me become a furr.


----------



## JonnyAMax (Oct 11, 2006)

well since the question is "what made you GO furry" and not "BECOME furry" I guess I can answer that...

I first got interested with the notion of anthro critters from watching the Sonic SatAM cartoons(which actually my persona is based off of believe it or not).Â Â I loved the idea of anthros existing in a nother word (not so much here).Â Â Another reason why I created a persona instead of a fursona is because when I'm in a more human form I personally can appreciate the company of other furries more than if I was a fox or something.

I've always been fond of animals even as a child and, to me at least, being a furry in the company of furries would sorta ruin it for me.Â Â Thats why I enjoy just being myself with the furry fellas or gals, if that makes any sense at all.

I dunno if I could do the whole fursuiting thing, but I got nothing against being glomped by one 8)


----------



## Icarus (Oct 11, 2006)

I just love scaly things.
When I saw my first scaly
I thought i was killing 2 birds with one stone.
I mean...
I love dragons
I love females...
put them together and ta-da!
super-hot. 
And you can also role-play which is very cool.


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, lessee... (I'm a writer, so this is coming in a story-ish form)

I've already said it before, but I've always been drawn to the anthro characters in games and such.  And, last year, when I began my fantasy writing venture, the main character instantly came to me as a "catguy," but I never knew the word "furry" or anything like that until late this past summer.

I was watching a review of some random (and apparently bad) videogame where everyone was anthro (still, the gameplay looked awful) and the guy reviewing it made a bunch of "furry" jokes.  I made the connection, though, that he kept mentioning "furries" in the context of liking anthros... and I like anthros, so I did what any rational person does.  I went to wikipedia. ^_^

I found out there the very technical definition, but the key words like "anthro art" and "fursona" got through, and it seemed very cool.  The only anthro art I had ever seen before was when a friend of mine parodied a bunch of famous artworks, replacing the main idea with a raccoon, which I remembered feeling really drawn to.  (One was an amazing play on "The Birth of Venus" using an antho raccoon.  Very impressive).  SO I started to check out some stuff and it looked very intriguing.  Also on wikipedia, I discovered the word "yiff."  Enough said.

So I spent a couple months checking out furry stuff in my spare time, but always from an outsider's perspective.  Then, a few weeks ago, I started thinking "hmm... that's a lot like me" or "hmm... I like that too..." in regards to a bunch of stuff.  Then, through a random series of websites, I stumbled upon FA.

And, well, that's about it.


----------



## EV1LP1NK1 (Oct 11, 2006)

I've always enjoyed the idea of being an animal (watched alot of cartoons, stll do). I didn't realy get into it much untill I started drawing though, and then I came up with my videogaming freak fursona, Ev1l P1nk1(still need to post a pic of my furry self).

And, well, here I am.


----------



## tora777 (May 22, 2010)

If I had to guess, I would say that Disney, Family Home Entertainment, SEGA, Naughty Dog, Insomniac, and everything related to them were what sowed the seeds of furriness in me; however, it wasn't until sometime after I first discovered the fandom that I came to the realization that I was a furry; when I realized this, I also realized...I'm pretty damn proud to be a furry!


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

What in god's name?!


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 22, 2010)

a bunch of caffiene, a late night, a computer and google search while i was bored.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 22, 2010)

Black Tapestries sealed the deal.


----------



## Alstor (May 22, 2010)

Best. Necro. Ever.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 22, 2010)

2006 necro o.o
I'm impressed! And locking this thread.


----------

